# SM Contest: Guess the first pick



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay guys this is how it is going on

The person who guesses the first pick will get the SM, and if there are multiple people who get it then I will draw the name out of a hat

Simple as that

All picks need to be PMed to me 1 hour before the draft at the LATEST

Good luck guys :cheers:

Winner gets the SM

If you are a SM and win you can choose someone to get the SM


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

As in the #1 pick overall our our first pick?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

nah he's talking about the 1st pick of the NBA draft


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I PM'd Saint Baller my pick.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we should limit this to Mavericks Fans..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Na man it's cool, anyone can do it


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn straight! :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think andrea bargnani will b number 1 draft pick


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

ill pm u now


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PM me


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I have picks from

Seed
Melo4life
Tersk
StackAttack
Shady

anymore?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Picks will be needed in the next 15 minutes


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Patrick O'Bryant


wow u must be drunk


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmfao


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The following people were correct

Pain
Future
Shadyballa
StackAttack
Tersk
Melo4life

The winner will be drawn randomly in a few moments


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> The following people were correct
> 
> Pain
> Future
> ...


Where is my name?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Where is my name?


Nevermind. I am a SM here for the next 10 years.... LOL


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nevermind. I am a SM here for the next 10 years.... LOL


Now I am just padding my post count...

:biggrin:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

who won?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dynasty!! I Want Me An Avatar!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nevermind. I am a SM here for the next 10 years.... LOL


Really? For the next 10 years. lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sorry guys

The winner is


















































StackAttack!











Congrats and guys dont worry, I'll have more contests in the future


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats, StackAttack!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Rigged Contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



J/K


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, StackAttack. As soon as I get my allowance (LOL) I'll send in 10 bucks for you


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!

Hahahaha, thanks man, I can wait.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> Hahahaha, thanks man, I can wait.


 Yeah thanks bro, and just get a little more active around here, your smart and I'm sure everyone likes listening to your views on things (or I do  )


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Rigged Contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> J/K


You sound like Mark Cuban.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I am Mark Cuban.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I am Mark Cuban.


 Sure you are, sure you are...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Dynasty said:


> Sure you are, sure you are...


Go ahead and fine me then.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Go ahead and fine me then.


 Okay, I believe you


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna buyt the Penguins and then I'm gonna buy this Mavs Forum. Yes!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm gonna buyt the Penguins and then I'm gonna buy this Mavs Forum. Yes!


It's hard to imagine that you would be happy if you only buy the mavs forum. LOL..


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> It's hard to imagine that you would be happy if you only buy the mavs forum. LOL..


I'm a simple man.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm a simple man.


 LMFAO


----------

